# What does ontopology & epistemology mean........



## oisleep (Oct 17, 2005)

.....and why are they important

i've looked them up in the dictionary and i'm not the wiser


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

one's all bum doctors, and the other's wee doctors


----------



## oisleep (Oct 17, 2005)

wee as in piss or small ones?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

piss wee not small wee


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2005)

do you mean ontology?

thats the theory of _things_ and how they are related to and dependent upon, each other.

epistemology is the study of knowledge, and how we can know true from false


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> do you mean ontology?
> 
> thats the theory of _things_ and how they are related to and dependent upon, each other.
> 
> epistemology is the study of knowledge, and how we can know true from false



frankly, does that sound in the least bit likely?


----------



## oisleep (Oct 17, 2005)

fuck, can't even spell it


----------



## maomao (Oct 17, 2005)

some poncey git on interweb said:
			
		

> an axiomatics linking indissociably the ontological value of present-being [on] to its situation, to the stable and presentable determination of a locality, the topos of territory, native soil, city, body in general


Is the only definition of ontopology I couuld find. I think this geezer's on drugs though and it's really a bum doctor like what bristle said.


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> frankly, does that sound in the least bit likely?


I know, its late, I'm just in a mood for being silly!

Ontopology is the theory of how all human inter-relatinships are determined by how bumpy it is round your way.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Oct 17, 2005)

I like that one best ^^


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

clearly ontopology is the study of sexual positions


----------



## Shmu (Oct 18, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> clearly ontopology is the study of sexual positions


Sounds like a study limited to only one sexual position. Perhaps I lack imagination.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 18, 2005)

ontopology is study of missionary position shenanigans


epistemology is what milesy is into


----------



## belboid (Oct 18, 2005)

Shmu said:
			
		

> Perhaps I lack imagination.


more like partners!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Shmu (Oct 18, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> more like partners!


 

Oh, I think I get it now.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Oct 18, 2005)

Really?


Nice cowgirl anyway.


----------



## oisleep (Oct 18, 2005)

fuckin fuckers


----------



## belboid (Oct 18, 2005)

Shmu said:
			
		

> Oh, I think I get it now.


----------



## miss giggles (Oct 19, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> do you mean ontology?
> 
> thats the theory of _things_ and how they are related to and dependent upon, each other.
> 
> epistemology is the study of knowledge, and how we can know true from false



Bollocks. The one and only time someone asks a question on this bloody forum that I know the answer to, you beat me to it.  

,
<goes back to lurking>


----------



## Red Faction (Oct 24, 2005)

we need more threads with cowgirls on urban!
maybe this one should be made sticky as a lesson to us all


----------



## laptop (Oct 24, 2005)

Ooooh, I like "ontopology". The study of the essential shapes of the interconnectedness of all things that exist: stretching allowed but no cutting or gluing. 

I have hopes of getting "epimemolgy" into print in the near future...

@oisleep:

Ontology: What exists?

Epistemology: how do we know - hang on, what do we mean, "know"? Or "mean"?


----------



## ICB (Oct 24, 2005)

In information science an ontology is a "specification of one's conceptualization of a knowledge domain", in philosophy ontology is the study of the "origins, essence and meaning of being".

Epistemology is the study, or development, of theories of knowledge.

[/boring factual answer]


----------



## WINSTON LEE (Oct 10, 2018)

Found this: According to Jacques Derrida - who gives us the wonderful notion of deconstruction, wherein the creator's ideas about his/her art have no consequence and are irrelevant - ontopology fuses notions of being and place.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## realitybites (Oct 11, 2018)

I teach it my Art students like this - 
Epistimology is like a detective story the word was popular during the age of Modernism, this was the age of the detective story - Think of it like one person with a magnifying glass following his or her own trail to one truth. Ontology is like a science fiction, it is Post Modernist, with this the reader is more intrested in what happens when two worlds collide, alternative facts meet fiction and turn into something new..


----------



## Santino (Oct 11, 2018)

realitybites said:


> I teach it my Art students like this -
> Epistimology is like a detective story the word was popular during the age of Modernism, this was the age of the detective story - Think of it like one person with a magnifying glass following his or her own trail to one truth. Ontology is like a science fiction, it is Post Modernist, with this the reader is more intrested in what happens when two worlds collide, alternative facts meet fiction and turn into something new..


Don't do that, please.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2018)

realitybites said:


> I teach it my Art students like this -
> Epistimology is like a detective story the word was popular during the age of Modernism, this was the age of the detective story - Think of it like one person with a magnifying glass following his or her own trail to one truth. Ontology is like a science fiction, it is Post Modernist, with this the reader is more intrested in what happens when two worlds collide, alternative facts meet fiction and turn into something new..


(((art students))) 

If you're going to teach it you should at least be able to spell it

Not to mention that the detective story flourished long before modernism, poe's purloined letter, doyle's sign of four etc


----------



## 8ball (Oct 11, 2018)

More simple version (incomplete by necessity) from a science angle:

Ontology is about the real truth of what things are.

Epistemology is about our models for working that out, and even whether we can really ever “get there”.

There is conflict in the sense that our models may work for us, even though they are essentially wrong.  Such as Newtonian mechanics.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 11, 2018)

is one of them the art of bumping 13 year old threads?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is one of them the art of bumping 13 year old threads?


p. dammerklee, "the art and science of resurrecting threads" (new york: phoenix, 2006)


----------



## Argonia (Oct 18, 2018)

Why did oisleep get banned?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2018)

Argonia said:


> Why did oisleep get banned?


Fuck me well. 
A long long time ago, their was a dicussion about urban and democracy....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2018)

Argonia said:


> Why did oisleep get banned?


you're a bit late to that particular party


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 18, 2018)

I always thought he'd just flounced. . . 

D.O'K.


----------

